# Schwenkarmsysteme für Panel... Woher???? Hilfe



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ioch bräuchte mal wieder dringend eure Hilfe... Ich suche ein Schwenkarmsystem für ein Bedienpanel der Firma Moeller...
Dies sollte in zwei >Richtungen schwenkbar sein und das Panel in alle Richtungen selbst bverstellbar sein. 
Kann ir da jemand nen Vorschlag machen, wer solche Systeme herstellt???
Habe ein Angebot von Rittal, soll allerdings noch ein zweites einholen:-( Weiss aber nicht woher. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke schon im voraus.
MfG
Ralph!


----------



## tuppes38 (3 November 2005)

Hallo,

die Firma Rose baut solche Geräteträgersysteme.

siehe hier:
http://www.phoenix-mecano.ch/de/frame2.html

Gruß
Claus


----------



## bashier_w (4 November 2005)

Hallo Ralph

 Hier ist ein LINK zu Bernstein

http://www.bernstein-ag.de/bernstein-ag/index2b.php?lng=1

MfG

Bashier


----------

